# Feld für das Datum (Berichtsheft)



## DrJeykyll (5. September 2008)

hi, 

ich bräuchte mal Hilfe... 
Ich muss mein Berichtsheft nachschreiben und bin zu faul für jedes Blatt die Nummer 
hinzuzufügen und besonders das datum. Gibt es da nicht irgendeine Feldanweisung, die 
man da verwenden kann. Wär sehr gut wenn das klappen würde. 

Gruß, Julia


----------



## Zvoni (5. September 2008)

uhhmm.... "Einfügen - Datum und Uhrzeit..." und "Einfügen - Seitenzahl"?


----------



## DrJeykyll (5. September 2008)

ja das mit der Seitenzahl is schon klar, 
aber ich will das er mir einfach vom anfang des jahres bis ende des jahres 
die montage und die Freitage rausfiltert und selbst erstellt.


----------



## Zvoni (5. September 2008)

OK, jetzt mal Tacheles: wie ist dieses Berichtsheft aufgebaut (Ich gehe mal von einem Word-Dokument aus)?

Jeder Tag eine eigene Seite? Jede Woche eine eigene Seite? Was soll die Nummerierung nummerieren? Die Seiten oder die Tage? usw. usf.

Und was meinst du mit "Montag und Freitag herausfiltern"? Sollen im Berichtsheft nur Di, Mi und Do sein?


----------



## DrJeykyll (5. September 2008)

Nein, mein Berichtsheft muss ich wöchentlich schreiben.
Das soll dann so aussehen:

Tätigkeitsnachweis   Nr....
Auszubildende
Woche vom: ... bis ... 

Betriebliche Tätigkeiten....

Unterschrift

Und ich will eben das Datum nicht von Hand bei jedem Berichtsheft eingeben.


----------



## Zvoni (5. September 2008)

Was ist das Startdatum?
Was ist die Start-Tätigkeitsnachweisnummer?

Die Tätigkeitsnummer ist einfach per Seitenzahl zu lösen, da man ja auch angeben kann, was die Start-Seitenzahl sein soll.

Das Datum kann man dann eventuell per Makro lösen.

Btw: Die Tätigkeitsnachweis-nummer: Ist diese korrespondierend zum Kalenderjahr?
Bsp.: Tätigkeitsnummer 1 für die erste Januar-Woche usw.


----------



## DrJeykyll (5. September 2008)

Das Startdatum ist sep 2009. 
Als ist diese 1. Woche des Septembers auch die tätigkeitsnummer 1


----------



## Zvoni (5. September 2008)

uhhmm?! Du sollst dein Berichtsheft *nachschreiben* und das Startdatum liegt in *2009*?


----------



## DrJeykyll (5. September 2008)

oh sorry 
natürlich 2006


----------

